# When to Sell?



## Smack (18 January 2012)

I know this question has probably been asked 1000 times, but I want to know when a good time to sell a stock that has risen around 4% off it's recent lows...

The wife has just begun to day trade with oodles of capital, and with real time streaming IRESS data.

What are some of the triggers one should look out for when/if the stock peaks during the day and/or over some days?

Smack


----------



## ParleVouFrancois (18 January 2012)

*Re: When to Sell*

I don't even???


----------



## Starcraftmazter (19 January 2012)

Might be a good idea to think about that sort of thing before beginning to trade.


----------



## Timmy (19 January 2012)

Maybe watch for if it fails to go up on good news. 
Or, after it has risen, a surge of volume with little further  upside price movement (check out some of tech/a threads/posts re VSA for further elaboration on this sort of idea).


----------



## cudderbean (19 January 2012)

Smack said:


> I know this question has probably been asked 1000 times, but I want to know when a good time to sell a stock that has risen around 4% off it's recent lows...
> 
> The wife has just begun to day trade with oodles of capital, and with real time streaming IRESS data.
> 
> ...




A few ideas for day trading and longer targets..

uptrend line break (both daily and one minute charts)

>=70% RSI_14 (both daily and one minute charts) + old support/resistance line often becomes a self fulfilling prophecy target

>=70% RSI_14 (both daily and one minute charts) + close above upper Bollinger Band line often becomes a self fulfilling prophecy target 

yesterday's high + 1*average true range

Pivot point analysis mentioned by Tech/a previously   http://www.traderslog.com/pivotpointanalysis.htm

Do some google research on "Safety in the Market's" critical pivot points too.

Stocks may pause or reverse at some of these points. But if the strength is there to push through, maybe buy in again on Fibonacci retracement levels.

Good luck, mate.


----------

